# Lft Deactivates My Account



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

My account was deactivated when I had Lft change the phone number in my account. They had me download all documents again. When I completed the download the completed another DMV check and found out I recently got a ticket for changing lanes improperly. Real Jerks!


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Lyft are jerks. Deactivates you with one traffic ticket. Changing lanes improperly. No tickets in 20 years! Corrupt company.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just one traffic ticket?


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah that seems a little odd. Deactivated after only 1 ticket?


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> Yeah that seems a little odd. Deactivated after only 1 ticket?


Yep! Sent me a message saying they reviewed my application and decided they did not want me "driving in their community any longer."



Jo3030 said:


> Just one traffic ticket?


Yes.. .cannot get Lyft to contact me!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Show up at their offices


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Lft are jerks. Deactivates you with one traffic ticket. Changing lanes improperly. No tickets in 20 years! Corrupt company.


If they're corrupt why would you care that they deactivated you?


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh just figured out the real reason Lyft deactivated my account. I had to call the police on a passenger that refused to put in a destination and would not exit my vehicle. Appears LYFT does not want any negative reports of passengers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Oh just figured out the real reason Lfyt deactivatEd my account. I had to call the police on a passenger that refused to put in a destination and would not exit my vehicle. Appears LFT does not want any negative reports of passengers.


Did you report to Lyft FIRST?
They tend to believe whoever reports first, sadly.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Did you report to Lyft FIRST?
> They tend to believe whoever reports first, sadly.


Yes I reported it first Jo3030. I had 5 months of driving with great rating and comments from pax. Go figure???
I thought we were supposed to report such issues. Appears the do not care about their driver's.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Yes I reported it first Jo3030. I had 5 months of driving with great rating and comments from pax. Go figure???
> I thought we were supposed to report such issues. Appears the do not care about their driver's.


Sad, then.
Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Sad, then.
> Sorry it happened to you.


I know sad! Oh well Gainesville market is not good anyway. View long runs....LFT Team will not call you unless you have a pay problem. Tired of them sending me 22+ minutes away pickups, of course rude customers especially in Midtown. Customers think they own you and your car. Pax are smart..they know they can screw a driver by making use wait for them. I'm going to find a real job with a real company.



Jo3030 said:


> Sad, then.
> Sorry it happened to you.


Lft office?? Where??


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Best of luck.

There should be a local Lyft office in the Gainesville, area.. .

I am guessing Orlando based on map.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213707938-Florida-Driver-Information#support

Or perhaps Tampa... both are about same distance.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Waste of time talking with them. Not driving to Orlando to have LFT door barricaded!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Phillip Hooks said:


> I know sad! Oh well Gainesville market is not good anyway. View long runs....LFT Team will not call you unless you have a pay problem. Tired of them sending me 22+ minutes away pickups, of course rude customers especially in Midtown. Customers think they own you and your car. Pax are smart..they know they can screw a driver by making use wait for them. I'm going to find a real job with a real company.
> 
> Lft office?? Where??


Just don't accept long pickups


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> Just don't accept long pickups


Lft nasty grams stop when I got deactivated. Nothing true about being a independent contractor of LFT. They micro manage, use, and lie.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Oh just figured out the real reason Lyft deactivated my account. I had to call the police on a passenger that refused to put in a destination and would not exit my vehicle. Appears LYFT does not want any negative reports of passengers.


How do you know that is the reason?


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I just got deactivated recently, the reason was I cancel too trips, is that any chance to reactive my account if I go to Lyft office ?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Dixon said:


> I just got deactivated recently, the reason was I cancel too trips, is that any chance to reactive my account if I go to Lyft office ?


I'm guessing drivers aren't saying such great things about lyft anymore. I don't accept line requests anymore. That has cut down on the cancels.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Phillip Hooks said:


> Oh just figured out the real reason Lyft deactivated my account. I had to call the police on a passenger that refused to put in a destination and would not exit my vehicle. Appears LYFT does not want any negative reports of passengers.


 So, there is actually more to the story than you initially posted. There usually is


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I feel special, someone tried to make an account for me and they deactivated me... I gave up on even getting reactivated


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Phillip Hooks said:


> I know sad! Oh well Gainesville market is not good anyway. View long runs....LFT Team will not call you unless you have a pay problem. Tired of them sending me 22+ minutes away pickups, of course rude customers especially in Midtown. Customers think they own you and your car. Pax are smart..they know they can screw a driver by making use wait for them. I'm going to find a real job with a real company.
> 
> Lft office?? Where??


71 s semoran Blvd orlando

120ish miles from Gainsville, probobly a 2 1/2-3 hour drive with traffic.

Still the closest location.


----------

